# Pearl Jam - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I hear May 10th @ ACC.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Confirmed - plus these;

May 5 - Quebec City, Centre Videotron
May 8 - Ottawa, Canadian Tire Centre


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Second Toronto show (May 11) will be bumped to the 12th if the Raptors-Heat series needs a game 5.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Not much interest in these shows I guess - but if you were pondering it, I just grabbed a pair in the Leafs penalty box (108, row 1) on TM for the Thursday night show (they must be reallocating some of their fan club seats for people who got screwed in their plans when the show was pushed back a day). 

$85 + fees each. Nice, in this day and age.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd go if I could. Sounds fun.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730219766380515328


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

did anyone go tonight?

considering thurs. 

saw them a few years ago, it was great


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I was there last night - fantastic night unless you're more of a casual fan then the whole Binaural album all the way through probably would have left you wanting something different. 

Pearl Jam 5/10/16
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON.

Walk On Music: It Happened Today REM (8:31)
Band On Stage (8:34)
Band Off Stage (11:31)

01. Go (album intro)
02. Do The Evolution
03. Mind Your Manners

BINAURAL (in Sequence)
04. Breakerfall
05. God’s Dice
06. Evacuation
07. Light Years 
08. Nothing As It Seems
09. Thin Air
10. Insignificance
11. Of The Girl
12. Grievance
13. Rival
14. Sleight Of Hand
15. Soon Forget
16. Parting Ways

17. Corduroy
18. Once
19. Rearviewmirror
Encore Break One
20. Imagine (John Lennon) Full band version (see the pic above with all the cell phone flashlights)
21. Let Me Sleep
22. Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
23. Even Flow 
24. Down
25. Better Man/Save It For Later
26. Porch
Encore Break Two
27. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town (band faced towards the folks rear stage)
28. Given To Fly
29. State Of Love And Trust
30. Black
31. The Real Me (THe Who)
32. Alive
33. Rockin’ In The Free World (Neil Young) w/ special guest guitarist Donna Grantis

Might be tough scoring tickets to Thursday now - seems they were only selling tickets at the ACC ticket window starting at noon yesterday - TM link went dead, but also said any remaining tickets would only be at the ACC.

Looking forward to going again Thursday. 

Section 117, Row 25 (that's Donna Grantis up there for the Rockin' In The Free World closer)


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad to see Donna's back playing after the gig of a lifetime with Prince. She's a stellar player!


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

I shot them last month in Jacksonville. It was a stellar show. They went on at 8:30pm and played until almost midnight; 33 songs...



















More here: Pearl Jam


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

And, for you Donna Grantis fans, here are some shots I got of her when she played the Canmore Folk Festival back in 2009:


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Thursday Toronto tickets back up on TM.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love Donna Grantis! When I saw her play with Prince "Let's go crazy" I fell in love with her playing. She is a virtuoso!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Steve6D said:


> And, for you Donna Grantis fans, here are some shots I got of her when she played the Canmore Folk Festival back in 2009:


I had a brief opportunity to embarrass myself with some of my ham-fisted noodling for a few seconds on that purple guitar when Donna was a teacher at the Guitar Workshop Plus that I attended a few years ago. You could easily see then how talented she was and she's only got better! (sorry if I'm hijacking the thread)


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Since they had the night off last night.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Man 'Do The Evolution' second song in the set. That's a rockin Start. I have seen them 3 times, they were great each time.


----------



## Beaster (Feb 11, 2016)

The Ottawa show was insane. Was sort of expecting them to just mail it in that night seeing as Ottawa crowds are boring as hell but holy crap, both the band and the crowd blew my mom nd that night. They basically got kicked off the stage after playing for 3 hours.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2016)

Beaster said:


> The Ottawa show was insane. Was sort of expecting them to just mail it in that night seeing as Ottawa crowds are boring as hell but holy crap, both the band and the crowd blew my mom nd that night. They basically got kicked off the stage after playing for 3 hours.


Glad your mom got off.


----------



## Beaster (Feb 11, 2016)

Hahaha wtf!! That autocorrect is so perfect, I'm not editing it! Shame on you mom!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Pearl Jam 5/12/16
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON.

Band On Stage 8:34
Band Off Stage 11:32

(Band gets onstage while houselights are on. They go off as the verse starts)
(Jeff is wearing a ‘We Are The North’ shirt he amended to say ‘North West’.)
01. Why Go
02. Corduroy
03. Mind Your Manners
04. Brain Of J
05. Animal
(Ed comments that some pretty good things have been going on here the last couple of nights. He compliments the fans for being so vocal during the game last night. He talks about the prodigious amounts of pot Shawn Kemp smoked. He then complains that Seattle no longer has a team then suggests that Pearl Jam support the Raptors. When he mentions the opposing teams player Dwyane Wade and gets some boos he continues, “yeah, you don’t like him because he is good if he sucked you’d love him.”)

06. Garden

(Ed wants to acknowledge the people in Fort McMurray and Manitoba are helping with the fires and even though we are enjoying ourselves here those people are on our minds. “We are gonna give some dough to them to help out if we can and the money we are sending came from you so thank you.”)

07. I Am Mine
08. Nothingman
09. Cropduster
(Ed refers to the line “Let the fluency set it down”. It comes from an Italian friend’s idea of an American colloquialism. Ed talks about cities and their ‘erections’ or monuments. He says Rush is monumental. {Geddy Lee is sitting on the monitor wing}. The audience cheers loudly. Mike plays a couple of chords from “Fly By Night”. Jeff plays a couple of notes from Cygnus X-1. Ed says we have been a band for twenty five years but if we wanted to play a Rush song we would probably have to play for another twenty five. Geddy laughs. Ed continues “they have YYZ we are more like LMNOP. Getting back to monuments and erections we have the Space Needle and you have the CN tower. This next song was written underneath the Space Needle.”)

10. Even Flow (once again, an audience member helps sing the end of the song)
(EV expresses awe with Mike’s guitar playing by saying he would offer up all of his genitalia to play that well and asks if anyone is making that offer? He also introduces Matt “Fucking” Cameron. And Stone Gossard who starts the next song)
11. Daughter/WMA/Blitzkrieg Bop-(Ramones) this is just Hey Ho Let’s Go twice
12. Green Disease
13. Unthought Known
14. Present Tense
(“Right now we would like to play the whole Binaural record for you.”)
15. Alone
16. Lightning Bolt (Mike goes to the back of the stage and plays to crowd there. Towards the end of the song Mike looks to be having a casual conversation that no one can hear.)
17. Do The Evolution
18. Blood

Encore Break One
Ed thinks their families will understand if they stay and play a few more songs. He waves at people in suites and very high seats. He talks about the legalization of pot in Seattle and how well it is working. He brings up a “diabolical” genetic disease called EB. He describes some of the awful symptoms of the disease. He praises Toronto’s hospital for sick children for working with a hospital in The United States. He gives special thanks Dr. Elana Pope.
A French flag was tossed onstage and Ed talks about the tragedy at the Eagles of Death Metal concert and mentions Pierre-Antoine Henry, a fan club member killed at the concert. The next song is for his family.)
19. Just Breathe
20. Oceans
21. Inside Job
(We would like to play the next song for our longtime friend Michele [Anthony]. She has worked with us since we were kids. She specialized in difficult artists. We wouldn’t be here without her)
22. Breath (Ed gets on the barricade and sings)
23. Lukin
24. Porch (while the band goes nuts behind him Ed reflects light off of his pick guard back into the audience. Ed gets back on the barricade for the end of Porch. Mike goes to the barricade to let fans strum his guitar.)

Encore Break Two

(Ed says the band is providing a couple of autographed guitars for auction at the Tyler McGill memorial benefit concert and auction being held Queen Victoria’s Pub on Midland Avenue. Tyler was killed by a random act of violence in 2007 and the benefit raises money for youth music programs.)

25. Last Kiss-(Cochran) (played 360)
26. Last Exit
27. Better Man (EV stops singing but continues playing. As the audience sings the part for him Ed starts talking about the tour wrapping up and how cool Toronto is and how tolerant the people here are. He tells a story about a driver in Miami that was talking about “the ******** , and the gays.” The guy was an older guy and was set in his ways and was everything that the people he was talking about were not. Also the guy was saying this in front of Ed’s children. Ed thought to himself how is this guy so intolerant and what kind of country do we live in? He then considered that the guy was old and out of shape and very overweight. He reasoned that this guy is gonna die soon and take all of his stupid ideas with him and that is great. He praises Toronto again and says how much they will miss it. He goes back into the song)

(Boom gets introduced)
28. Crazy Mary-(Williams) (during the solo section Mike comes over and plays with Boom. Ed sneaks his hand in to play some keys as well)
29. Black
30. Alive
(Ed introduces Donna Grantis who is back to play with the band again. He also takes some time to mention what an honor it is be able to play with Geddy Lee in the house who is not only the definition of a virtuoso musician but is a truly wonderful and kind person. The band breaks into a few seconds of Cygnus X-1 again)
31. Baba O’Riley-(Townshend) w/ special guest guitarist Donna Grantis
32. Yellow Ledbetter

(during the bows Ed says “we’re the Northwest, proud to be in the North.)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

fretboard that was a great overiew

KILLER show....what a great live band these guys are....Eddy's voice is better than ever


pics from where I was sitting: I liked this vantage point as I could see everything going on, on stage



pre-show...the band ran up the stairs on the right to get on stage












during the show...and there is Geddy Lee sitting there on the left


----------

